# Ahora hablemos por fin en serio... con la que se viene... ¿en que invertirías tu dinero? (el cual cada día vale menos)



## Desadaptado Dimensional (25 Abr 2022)

Algunos hablan de metales, algo que parece razonazble, en 2000 valian menos y subieron.
Otros de criptos... No se yo, porque al final estan ligadas a los papelitos de colores.
Otros de ETFs... quizas sea buena idea.

Las acciones ya es un mundo muy especifico y depende de muchos factores.

¿Que opinais?


----------



## element (25 Abr 2022)

Hoy he aumentado mi posicion en metales.


----------



## jaimegvr (25 Abr 2022)

Tabaco, medicinas, Bonos del Tesoro de EEUU.


----------



## pcbyte (25 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Algunos hablan de metales, algo que parece razonazble, en 2000 valian menos y subieron.
> Otros de criptos... No se yo, porque al final estan ligadas a los papelitos de colores.
> Otros de ETFs... quizas sea buena idea.
> 
> ...



Cada dia que pasa te queda un dia menos de vida, y tú preocupado por el dinero.


----------



## Mr. Satan (25 Abr 2022)

en una pistola automática de 9mm ....nos va a hacer falta a los españoles de bien


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (25 Abr 2022)

pcbyte dijo:


> Cada dia que pasa te queda un dia menos de vida, y tú preocupado por el dinero.



No lo niego, pero este es el subforo de bolsa e Invesiones, no el de preparacionismo


----------



## uno_de_tantos (25 Abr 2022)

Uranio, minería y empresas con las últimas innovaciones en el sector. Eso si, para entrar y no sacarlo, su valor se verá cuando les interese a nuestros amos.


----------



## ciberobrero (25 Abr 2022)

uno_de_tantos dijo:


> Uranio, minería y empresas con las últimas innovaciones en el sector. Eso si, para entrar y no sacarlo, su valor se verá cuando les interese a nuestros amos.



Algun ejemplo?


----------



## Tio Pepe (25 Abr 2022)

Esto dependerá de lo que creas que vaya a suceder en los próximos meses años.
Yo en este momento invertiría una parte en renta fija americana (opino que las subidas de tipos + reducción de balance que están descontando este momento los bonos no es viable, ya que antes rompen la economía y envían a EEUU a una recesión). La rentabilidad del 3% que han tocado los bonos a 10 años me parece un punto interesante.
En este momento estamos en una corrección de las materias primas y energía. Yo en la energía lo veo más bien como una corrección después de una subida fuerte para luego seguir subiendo, por lo que me planteo volver a entrar en empresas de energía (Uranio/Gas licuado EEUU y Petróleo) si veo que se finaliza la corrección.
Sigo pensando que aunque la inflación corrija va a ser inevitable convivir un tiempo largo con inflación estructural por encima del 2% y por lo que me siguen interesando las mineras de oro/plata o invertir en un ETF de oro y plata físicos.
Una parte en sector defensivo, productos básicos, farmas, etc...





Por contra:
Tengo una muy pequeña parte en criptos pero no hay dudas que estas van a corregir si la renta variable lo hace. Las criptos no son activos refugio, por lo que no veo una apuesta fuerte en este sentido.
Nada en growth, es decir ni ARKKs, FAANGS, biotecnológicas, etc...

De todas formas, puedo estar totalmente equivocado.


----------



## pcbyte (25 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> No lo niego, pero este es el subforo de bolsa e Invesiones, no el de preparacionismo



¿Preparacionismo?. La muerte es inevitable.


----------



## Manu_alcala (25 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Algunos hablan de metales, algo que parece razonazble, en 2000 valian menos y subieron.
> Otros de criptos... No se yo, porque al final estan ligadas a los papelitos de colores.
> Otros de ETFs... quizas sea buena idea.
> 
> ...



Empresas con buen historial de beneficios y dividendos y diversificando por paises. Principalmente Alemania y EEUU. ¿De cuanto dinero hablamos y cual es el periodo que esperas de inversión? ¿Estimas que vas a necesitar ese dinero en un periodo X de años?

Te doy algunas pinceladas de acciones:


Si quieres dar un posible pelotazo, recomiendo inversiones en empresas cuyo negocio sea todo lo relacionado con el hidrógeno verde, como Plug Power, Fuel Cell, Ballard, Bloom Energy o la portuguesa Fusion Fuel. Son de tipo growth y con unas volatilidades actuales brutales. Para mi este tipo de empresas es la siguiente burbuja bursatil.
En España me gusta Mapfre. Buen dividendo y negocio estable y predecible. Para comprar y olvidarte unos añitos. Ahora mismo el yield es de mas de un 7%. Buy and Hold.
En Alemania llevo E.On, compradas a 10E y Allianz, aunque esta ultima esta cara ahora mismo.
En EEUU las de toda la vida. Microsoft (en torno a 260$ es un buen trade para el C/P o M/P). Google, BoA (cara ahora mismo, posible compra en niveles de 25$)
Para picotear en operaciones M&A (las opas de toda la vida) en las que si salen, las cotizadas tienen ahora un descuento importante:
Activision Blizzard con un posible retorno del 20% (ojo con el riesgo divisa). Opada a 95$ y que cotiza a 79$
Tower Semiconductor, opada por Intel a 53$ y que cotiza a 48$. Casi un 10% con riesgo divisa por medio.
Umanis, opada a 17,15E y que cotiza a 16,75E. Un retorno más modesto de algo más del 2%, pero sin riesgo divisa.

Y como te veo mucho por el subforo de la WWIII, tres fabricantes de armas que a corto plazo deberían ir muy bien:
Reihnmetal AG.
Dassault Aviation.
Lockheed Martin.

Y para variar algo y que no sea todo acciones. Algun ETF ligado a la gestión de aguas. Han subido bastante desde el 2018, pero tienen mucho recorrido aún.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (25 Abr 2022)

Manu_alcala dijo:


> Empresas con buen historial de beneficios y dividendos y diversificando por paises. Principalmente Alemania y EEUU. ¿De cuanto dinero hablamos y cual es el periodo que esperas de inversión? ¿Estimas que vas a necesitar ese dinero en un periodo X de años?
> 
> Te doy algunas pinceladas de acciones:
> 
> ...



Se agradece que te hayas tomado tiempo para hacer una buena respuesta.

Quería ir poco a poco invirtiendo 5.000 aprox, es un dinero que no voy a necesitar y lo que quiero a largo plazo, así que sin prisas o presiones.

Voy a investigar esas acciones que me dices.

Por cierto, recomiendas algún ETF específico? 


Un saludo.


----------



## Manu_alcala (25 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Se agradece que te hayas tomado tiempo para hacer una buena respuesta.
> 
> Quería ir poco a poco invirtiendo 5.000 aprox, es un dinero que no voy a necesitar y lo que quiero a largo plazo, así que sin prisas o presiones.
> 
> ...



Si usas DeGiro, te recomiendo este por la liquidez de da. Yo es el que llevo.

Lyxor World Water (DR) 






Lyxor MSCI Water ESG Filtered (DR) UCITS ETF - Dist | WAT FP


The Lyxor MSCI Water ESG Filtered (DR) UCITS ETF - Dist is a UCITS compliant exchange traded fund that aims to track the MSCI ACWI IMI Water ESG Filtered Net USD Index. The index aims to represent the performance of stocks whose activities are related to water, such as water distribution...




www.lyxoretf.es


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Abr 2022)

Yo me lo estoy puliendo en muñequitos 

Después de haber pasado un mes en la UCI y haber acabado con secuelas no sé si mañana seguiré vivo

Si vivo más de lo previsto y me lo he gastado todo, sé donde ir a llorar, donde ir a robar, donde dar una patada en la puerta 

Es el mercado, amigo


----------



## uno_de_tantos (25 Abr 2022)

ciberobrero dijo:


> Algun ejemplo?



Bufff....hay muchos, pero no me atrevo a recomendar. Depende de los riesgos que se quieran asumir, y nada es seguro en la bolsa, que como todo, está amañada debido a los intereses políticos, que en este caso lo son todo.

Por poner un ejemplo hablando de minerías sin ir muy lejos, la mina de Berkeley en Salamanca tiene un potencial inmenso en su probable volumen de producción, realmente inmenso, aparte de un costo de extracción bajo. Los australianos a los que les han paralizado el tema, tienen el valor de las acciones absurdamente ridículo comparado con esos datos.

Sin embargo en Canadá tienes otra zona minera inferior donde están invirtiendo todos los grandes. Es todo política.

Hay mil aspectos a tener en cuenta, los australianos andan con deudas, y ya están unos japos intentando quedarse con los derechos.

Es un cara o cruz recomendar una inversión concreta. Si como imagino, la mina de Salamanca está cerrada porque han presionado a nuestros políticos para mayor beneficio de otros, quien sabe como terminará.

Si mañana le dan el visto bueno, a multiplicar mucho la inversión. Sino a esperar.

En cuanto a tecnología, si Bill Gates termina sacando sus nuevas centrales, a triunfar, solo con sus acuerdos con los Chinos ya sería un chollo, pero que pasa ahora con el tema de la guerra?. Yo opino que no influirá nada, pero es mi opinión. En fin.....que tengo claro que son el futuro, pero no te digo una opción concreta. Infórmate un poco y diversifica.

Básicamente se invierte en la confianza de que el sector será el futuro. Que dentro de x tiempo, sin previo aviso, la energía nuclear la venderán como la solución por su eficiencia ecológica. Cosas de nuestras élites y los borregos que se tragan todo. Solo hay que esperar el momento en que les interese llevar a cabo ese cambio.

Por ahora siguen forrándose con las otras energías. Habría mucho que hablar, por ejemplo saber si van a querer más beneficios con las materias primas (que podrían aumentar por 20 su precio y seguirían siendo muy económicas) ,o si preferirán mantener el precio del uranio y ganar con la producción en las centrales.

Esto último dependerá otra vez de lo mismo, de ver el primero donde invierten a lo grande las élites, si en minerías o en tecnología punta para centrales.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Algunos hablan de metales, algo que parece razonazble, en 2000 valian menos y subieron.



Super razonable. Tan razonable como comprar un billete de lotería para ayer con el número que no ha salido.



Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Otros de criptos... No se yo, porque al final estan ligadas a los papelitos de colores.



Porque a dia de hoy puedes comprar tomates con cryptos...oh wait...



Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Otros de ETFs... quizas sea buena idea.



¿Sabrías en cual entrar? ¿Has hecho los deberes?



Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Las acciones ya es un mundo muy especifico y depende de muchos factores.



Conocer el mercado, saber leer un balance, y tener paciencia. Lo puede hacer un niño de 12 años educado adecuadamente.



Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> ¿Que opinais?



*Opino lo siguiente: En las inversiones no hay atajos. En el trading si, pero para eso mejor vas al casino que ahí tienes mas de un 40% de posibilidades de ganar en el 21.*


----------



## Libertyforall (25 Abr 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Super razonable. Tan razonable como comprar un billete de lotería para ayer con el número que no ha salido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mucho me parece. Pero, en cualquier caso, todo está tan rematadamente trucado que aunque ganes, esa ganancia debe meterse en algo para que la rueda siga girando. Se invita al juego.

Y con los indexados pasa lo mismo: recoger las migajas de los que ganan en la bolsa.


----------



## hikso (25 Abr 2022)

-TIPs americanos indexados a la inflación (...pero te arriesgas a que baje el dólar)
-Metales (...pero el oro está en máximos)
-Una mariposa en criptos (ganas si suben mucho, ganas si bajan mucho, pero pierdes si se quedan donde están)

Siempre hay riesgos.


----------



## Nationwww (25 Abr 2022)

Acciones de empresas con liquidez, poca deuda y que sean generosas con el accionista. Tampoco descarto pillar algo de empresas tecnológicas ahora que no las quiere nadie...hay algunas con un PER muy bajo, con alta liquidez y cero deuda...


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Mucho me parece. Pero, en cualquier caso, todo está tan rematadamente trucado que aunque ganes, esa ganancia debe meterse en algo para que la rueda siga girando. Se invita al juego.
> 
> Y con los indexados pasa lo mismo: recoger las migajas de los que ganan en la bolsa.



¿Mucho te parece? Pregunta seria y desde el respeto: ¿Nunca has dado clases de probabilidad, estadística, o "game theory"?

Por si no terminaste la EGB (siempre desde el respeto) verdaderamente tienes algo mas de un 40% de posibilidades de ganar en el 21 (Blackjack), entendiendo "posibilidades" a que tus cartas sean mejores que las del "dealer" sin pasarte de 21. El problema es que cuando juegas al Blackjack, no compites con el "dealer", ni con otros jugadores, sino con la estadística.

Para ser exactos, considerando el número de cartas de una baraja, el dealer tiene 7 oportunidades de ganarte para las 5 oportunidades que tienes tú. Osea, no es que tú tengas un 42% de posibilidades de ganar, sino que el dealer tiene un 58% de posibilidades de que tú pierdas.

No solo eso, además no solo pierdes si te pasas de 21, sino que además pierdes si sacas menos que el dealer.

En otras palabras, a la larga, siempre perderás.

Por otro lado, respecto a ETFs e Indexados "recoger migajas" siempre es mejor que perderlo todo con la inflación.


----------



## Libertyforall (25 Abr 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> ¿Mucho te parece? Pregunta seria y desde el respeto: ¿Nunca has dado clases de probabilidad, estadística, o "game theory"?



Pero es que no digo eso, desde el respeto. Digo que pensaba que se palmaba todavía más.


----------



## Libertyforall (25 Abr 2022)

FeministoDeIzquierdas dijo:


> Por otro lado, respecto a ETFs e Indexados "recoger migajas" siempre es mejor que perderlo todo con la inflación.



No he dicho lo contrario.


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (25 Abr 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Pero es que no digo eso, desde el respeto. Digo que pensaba que se palmaba todavía más.



Una mesa de Blackjack es donde menos posibilidades tienes de perder dinero, osea, donde vas a perder menos dinero porque la función real de un casino es lavar dinero y quitárselo a los tontos.

Pero centrándonos en tu pregunta, lo mas importante es que te plantees lo que quieres ser (inversor vs. trader), si necesitas el dinero, y si puedes estar 7 años con acciones a -50% sin que te afecte.


----------



## Hanselcat (25 Abr 2022)

Si es poco en disfrutar lo que puedas.
Si no es ni mucho ni poco disfruta u poco más.
Si es mucha pasta, lárgate de este lodazal cuanto antes.


----------



## urano (25 Abr 2022)

Desadaptado Dimensional dijo:


> Algunos hablan de metales, algo que parece razonazble, en 2000 valian menos y subieron.
> Otros de criptos... No se yo, porque al final estan ligadas a los papelitos de colores.
> Otros de ETFs... quizas sea buena idea.
> 
> ...



Otra vez...comprar el mundo.


----------



## Jamie Dimon (26 Abr 2022)

DCA en SP500 mientras viene el lobo. Para cuando venga el lobo puede que haya doblado su dinero, en cualquier caso, cuando el lobo este en casa, compre mas.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (29 Abr 2022)

@DDT Acabo de ver tu zanks en el momento que estaba escribiendo este mensaje. 





__





Rusia amenaza a Kazajstan despues de su traición: se unen al bloqueo económico, dejan la CSTO y no celebrarán el Dia de la VIctoria


Salvo Z-lobotomia es evidente que lo del 24 f ha sido un error clamoroso y que está dejando a Rusia más débil y aislada.




www.burbuja.info





Muy relacionado todo con el tema que se comenta.


----------



## Drogoprofe (29 Abr 2022)

Futuros clásicos


----------



## DDT (29 Abr 2022)

Yo lo tengo todo metido en mineras. 
Mi CI no me da para entender lo de las cripto, como no lo entiendo no me fio, luego no entro.
La bolsa está manipuladísima. 
Arrepentida estoy de lo poco que tengo en un plan de pensiones
Compré acciones de mineras totalmente junior pensando en forrarme, 5 años después sólo arrastro pérdidas.... Pero en este tema hay que ser paciente. Sino ver mineras como DEG, AVZ, etc.
El oro no creo que caiga.
Tengo unas pocas acciones en Perseus Mining, la veo bastante estable y subiendo, una pena no haber entrado cuando estaban a 0,60. Tengo mas acciones en Celsius Resources, esperando el pelotazo. Tengo más moral que el alcoyano. La intuición no me suele fallar.
Otra empresa que alguna vez he comprado cuando estaba barata y vendido más cara es Solvay. Ahora está barata. Tiene dividendos.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (29 Abr 2022)

Buenos steaks, coches, mujeres y fiestas. Y te irás de este mundo con un buen sabor de boca. El futuro es incierto, pero a la tumba vamos todos. Yo a mi lecho de muerte quiero irme saciado de placeres terrenales no de inversiones certeras.


----------

